#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > General Engineering >  >  >  API STD 520 Part II 6th Edition (March 2015)

## pmx

Hi!

After many many years, a new edition of API STD 520 Part II (formerly API RP 520 Part II) has been issued in march this year.

Could anyone please upload the 6th Edition of API STD 520 Part II?



Thanks in advance.See More: API STD 520 Part II 6th Edition (March 2015)

----------


## rezaeima

Pleaded refer to http://ipi.ir/standard

----------


## pmx

Thanks rezaeima, but I can't find the latest edition there.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Draft 2, close but not final

and just found...Ballot Draft 3 2-28-2014

----------


## pmx

Thank you very much Marty.
But I'm still looking for the final, issued version. could anyone upload it? Mohamad3010 perhaps? Thanks!

----------


## ebook

I have your STD and i can help you out

----------


## mohamad3010

hi. i will upload it soon. (for free as same as every time )

----------


## pmx

Thanks in advance Mohamad3010!

----------


## mohamad3010

hi my friends. here is API STD 520 Part II 6th Edition (March 2015). i attached to the post.
enjoy.

----------


## pmx

Thanks a lot!

----------


## philby

Thanks

----------


## mjimenez

thanks

----------


## dashhadi

thank u mohamad3010

See More: API STD 520 Part II 6th Edition (March 2015)

----------


## Demetrio Terceros

Thank you very much for your colaboration Mohamad!

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Thank you.

----------


## ASME1988

Thank you!!!

----------


## agoede

Hello, Thank for your share Mohamad.
Unfortunately, the page 30 is missing (more exactly, I have an error 110 when I open the page and the page is white).
Could you complete the file ?

Best regards.

----------


## getanasmalik

Thank mohamad3010, Appreciate the efforts. Keep up

----------


## Mechen

Do you have 520 PT I 2015?

----------


## agoede

There's a link to part 1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best regards

----------


## Mechen

> There's a link to part 1
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Thank you.

----------


## maximum.bagus

> hi my friends. here is API STD 520 Part II 6th Edition (March 2015). i attached to the post.
> enjoy.



Thank you very very much... you've got a heart of gold though...

----------


## busa

Thanks

----------


## ariek

thank you,

----------


## dodol7

Thank you.

See More: API STD 520 Part II 6th Edition (March 2015)

----------


## gs153

many thanks.

----------

